# Intel Modular Server drivers



## FSoskel (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm looking for drivers to install FreeBSD on Intel's Modular Server.  Intel supports Linux but does not support FreeBSD and suggests going to FreeBSD Org for such drivers/guidance. Anyone have experience in this regard? I've noticed vendors marketing the Modular Server with FreeBSD as the OS so it is currently available; the question is who/where.


----------



## AndyUKG (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,

  it's pretty normal that the big vendors don't list FreeBSD as supported to be honest. That doesn't mean FreeBSD won't work on the kit, just that they don't make any effort to ensure that it does or put resources into FreeBSD drivers etc. What actually matters is if FreeBSD has support for the specific hardware that is in the server, ie SATA/SAS HBA, network interface cards.
If you have seen others offering this specific server with FreeBSD as the OS then it would be fair to think that in that case FreeBSD does support all the necessary hardware. I have no personal experience with Intel servers so can't guarantee you that. You will either need to rely on and take their word for it that someone else is already using FreeBSD on these servers and that it works or get a detailed list of the hardware specs and go through each component on the FreeBSD hardware compatibility list:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/hardware.html

thanks Andy.


----------

